# Making friends with mountain gorillas



## Isoniahtar

This is the title of a text I am translating now, but I'm having problems adapting it into Romanian, I don't want to just translate it literally. My problem is with the "making friends" part. Would something like "Prieten cu gorilele de munte" (the author is a male) or "Prietenie cu gorilele de munte" work?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## farscape

Maybe this would work for you:

Împrietenindu-se cu gorilele... (Befriending the gorillas)
Căutând prietenia gorilelor... (Seeking friendship with the gorillas)

Later,


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Nu ne-ai spus dacă e ceva gen documentar sau ficțiune (bănuiesc că e prima variantă). Poate ar ajuta.

Ideile lui farscape sunt bune, aș zice, dar din nu știu ce motiv nu prea mă omor după folosirea gerunziului în acest context (cred că e vreo reminiscență din zilele în care micuța Trisia chiar dădea pe la școală).

Mai degrabă aș folosi ceva gen "Prietenii mei (sau "prietenele mele" poate), gorilele [de munte]".
În afara cazului în care e titlul unui articol dintr-o revistă de specialitate, nu prea văd nevoia să specifici "de munte". Ai destule șanse în text să spui de ce gorile e vorba.
Bineînțeles, depinde și ce ton e folosit în articol. Dacă e la persoana I, atunci poate merge "prietenii mei". Dacă nu, atunci ceva de genul "Prietenul gorilelor de munte" ar fi poate mai potrivit.


----------



## farscape

Aşteptându-l pe Godot

Cred că m-am obisnuit cu şabloanele limbii care se vorbeşte aici şi  uneori mai pierd din "subtilităţile" limbii noastre.

Later,


----------



## Isoniahtar

Va multumesc mult  
@Trisia, da, este un documentar la persona I, si nici mie nu-mi place gerunziul in titlu (de fapt in orice titlu in limba romana)
Sonia


----------

